# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Batuta filmash shqiptare

## diikush

u ndjekam shume patriotik sot  lol

Me cke kujtohet sikur ka qene nje teme e tille me pare ne forum ... shpresoj te jete e lejushme dhe te mbijetoje tema, se na nxjerr mallin neve me te riturve, dhe i ndihmon keta adoleshentet e ritur kurbeterve te mesojne kyltyren kinematografike skipërtare   :buzeqeshje: 


*Per ty Shanikooooooooo*   nga filmi _Prita   _ 

e pastaj ai i vrau tere gjermanet me mitraloz ... ah the power of love  lol

----------


## Larsus

* Te paska hyre thelle ..plumbi*  edhe ty.  :perqeshje: 

po nga i njejti subjekt dashurie..filmi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Di68

"Po pse ashtu ngulet gozhda mor karafil?" nga "Shoku yne Tili"

----------


## PINK

*Midhja ... mbreteresha e qytetit tone* - Dy here mat . lol

----------


## Di68

"per djalin, djalin e kisha fjalen" nga Gezim Kruja tek "Cifti i Lumtur"....f

----------


## diikush

> *Midhja ... mbreteresha e qytetit tone* - Dy here mat . lol


*
Alo, familja e shokut Kopi?*  nga i njejti film  :ngerdheshje: 

film i lezecem; me ka zene malli vertet per keta filma ...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*A po na run k'to muret e shkolles o xhandar?

ik se kemi do pun t'qera or budall*
......

*Ja kena mbledh Kalces ja kena bo tet me di*

te dyja jane nga nje film mbi nje roman te S.Drinit qe s'po me kujtohet emri...lol

----------


## PINK

*Xhaxhi Thoma ... iku .. iku kali* . (lol) - Beni ecen vete .

----------


## Larsus

* Nje per mamin, nje per babin..*  (molle, that is) lol

"Kur Xhirohej nje Film"

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> "per djalin, djalin e kisha fjalen" nga Gezim Kruja tek "Cifti i Lumtur"....f


*S'mbyllet rinia si pula nen kosh*...lol

po aty, Beb Shiroka...

----------


## Di68

"Dashurine e lejon dhe zoti Rudine" nga Komisari i Drites...

----------


## PINK

*Gelltit nje luge corbe te prishur dhe e vjell gjithe jeten* - ?

Sma mban ta vej emrin e filmit se vjen Bokerrrrima dhe me korrigjon . Apo jo Boke ? lol

----------


## Larsus

> "Dashurine e lejon dhe zoti Rudine" nga Komisari i Drites...


Dashurine * E VERTETE* e lejon dhe Zoti, Rudine  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

*Alo , Alo Dede .. a me degjon* . -- Rruge te bardha . 

*Pishez gazmore* .............. a ma kujton ndonjeri kete pjesen nga e njejti film .

----------


## Larsus

> *Midhja ... mbreteresha e qytetit tone* - Dy here mat . lol



Kopi: Cfare do ti keqen? Cokollate apo akullore?


* edhe cokollate, edhe akullore*

 :pa dhembe:   nga i njejti film

----------


## Di68

> *Gelltit nje luge corbe te prishur dhe e vjell gjithe jeten* - ?
> 
> Sma mban ta vej emrin e filmit se vjen Bokerrrrima dhe me korrigjon . Apo jo Boke ? lol


Moj po te leshohet Korja qe ta shohesh, te te vije mendja verdalle here tjeter para se ta thuash..... :pa dhembe:

----------


## Larsus

*kulla e barit, nuk do te digjet*  :ngerdheshje: 

njeriu me TOP

----------


## PINK

> Moj po te leshohet Korja qe ta shohesh, te te vije mendja verdalle here tjeter para se ta thuash.....


Eh sja kam "friken" me asaj , se ka kohe qe sduket me ketej . lol


*o Ba , o Ba iku gjeli , fluturoi* . - Ne shtepine tone . ( e kam kap me ikjen e kafsheve une ) lol

----------


## BOKE

> *Alo , Alo Dede .. a me degjon* . -- Rruge te bardha . 
> 
> *Pishez gazmore* .............. a ma kujton ndonjeri kete pjesen nga e njejti film .


Pisheze gazmore
ne bregun atje tej
ti zbardhi qerpiket 
debora e re

Pisheze gazmore 
vellon hedhur ke...


Ndersa ai filmi me corben quhet "Ilegalet". Sa shpejt harron xhanem.  :perqeshje:

----------


## BOKE

- E rregullove traktorin?
- Po, baba
- Beji sh*rren baces tani 

(Brazdat)

----------

